
Teaching Mathematics – Graph Theory (2011) - rfreytag
http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/26/teaching-mathematics-graph-theory/
======
cygnus_a
I agree that teaching mathematics too formally prevents students from making
concrete connections. I like how the OP made the abstractions intuitive. And
made the jargon less intimidating.

As far as the 'mathematician's lament' goes though, I think all that is needed
is for our culture to foster greater respect (and potentially payment) for
teachers. If someone can put passion into their work, these successes tend to
arise naturally.

~~~
choosername
_Formally_ formally has no superlative.

------
macawfish
I haven't even read the article cause my laptop is gonna DIE soon.

I just wanted to say that graph theory is very beautiful and helped me to
understand linear algebra in a much more intuitive way than "kernels and
images" in college precalc. Directed graphs are wonderful representations of
maps, linear or not.

